# Guitar Method: Finger Trainer



## Doc G (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey!

While browsing this morning, I came across this software:

Finger Trainer

I've been playing for 9 months now (after a 20+ year break), I thought this would be a great tool to build up my chops.

Have any of you tried it or heard of it? If so, what's your opinion? Is it worth the dough? 

Thanks - Doc


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I haven't tried it but I would think if you spent the time practising you might achieve the same thing, how much you put into it is how much you get out of it.
Just remember that he is selling a product ( actaully himself as to how he bacame to play like that ) yes it worked for him will it work for you ????? won't know till you put in the work.Ship


----------

